# Germany Touring



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
Looking for ideas for a ten day trip acress the water, we've done France and we were thinking of Germany. Has anyone got a route / itinery that we could use. Thinking of going mid January. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Mosel Valley.

It's motorhoming heaven. Need I say more! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll second that

Great place and loads of places to stop and visit.

In January though I'd be tempted to plan a little careful as you may find many of the fresh water taps turned off to prevent frost damage. I'm sure you will find campsites open with water available - just need to make sure you know where they are.

Start at Trier (after filling up with cheap fuel in Luxembourg ) and just work your way along the river up through Trittenheim, Berncastle, Cochem and up to Koblenz. If you run out of time then you are never too far away from the motorway and its an easy one day sprint back to Calais


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just like France, the possibilities are endless.

The Harz region around Goslar, Braunlage etc will be nice at that time of year. If you do go that way and have time, make an effort to visit Quedlinburg to the east, a beautiful town as yet unspoilt by mass tourism.

Following on from Zebedee, you could do a (sort of) circular tour and follow the Mosel up to Koblenz, then down the Rhein as far as Manheim then cut back across to the Pfalzerwald taking in Neustadt A D Weinstrasse and Durkheim before heading home. All lovely areas particularly good for wine growing (and tasting!).

Try and incorporate a Ferienstrasse into your itinery to make it a bit more interesting, see >here< for more details.

A search will reveal tons more info in 'Germany Touring', the forum you're in at the moment. 

Gute Fahrt!

Pete


----------

